# St Finbarr tragedy Xmas day 1966



## Gavin Gait

I would like to spare a few thoughts for the families of the 12 men that perished onboard the Hull stern trawler St Finbarr which suffered a catastrophic accomodation fire on Christmas Day 1966. The Hull stern trawler Orsino managed to rescue the rest of the crew and put a tow cable onboard. They managed to tow her stern first for 200 miles before she foundered a mere 40 miles from St Johns Newfoundland.

But for the good grace of god go those that make their trade the sea in whatever branch of Navy , Mercantile or Fishermen.










Davie


----------



## ron hansen

hi i was engineroom boy on fairtry 3 we didnt have a cup or plate left onboard all smashed steaming to try and help spent rest of the trip drinking out of sunpat peanut tin. often think of those men


----------



## Trawlerman

My grandfather was on the St. Finbarr when she caught fire.

Luckily he was one of the survivors from this incident but there were 12 others who weren't so lucky. It was this incident and the 'Triple Trawler Dragedy' in 1968 that led to him hanging up his sea boots and getting a shore job.


----------

